# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  xhorxh bush '' loje ne 3d ''

## 007uk

kliko me poshte
http://www.planetdan.net/pics/misc/georgie.htm

----------


## Alienated

Interesante ishte kjo! E vura ne MySpace!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## RaPSouL

LoooooooL . loje interesante dhe shume qesharake  :pa dhembe:

----------

